# what size scale....



## Zaven (Jun 19, 2005)

will a 50g scale be sufficient......


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 19, 2005)

for homebrew???  www.oldwillknot.com  buy your scales here........  the cheap 20 dollar ones will be fine.....just get a weight with it


----------



## Zaven (Jun 19, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> for homebrew???  www.oldwillknot.com  buy your scales here........  the cheap 20 dollar ones will be fine.....just get a weight with it


for homebrew...

yeah i checked that site out from digital scale reviews..

is there a particular model you recommend.........I don't need anything special, but I don't want a piece of crap either.......as long as its .01 accuracy..

thanks bro....


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 19, 2005)

.1 accuracy would suffice.........unless you're wanting to make your own clen...which i would highly advice you not do


----------



## Zaven (Jun 19, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> .1 accuracy would suffice.........unless you're wanting to make your own clen...which i would highly advice you not do


i don't take clen let alone ever intend on brewing it....


----------

